# Fall turkey



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

When do the fall turkey tags go on sale this year? I can't find anything online, did I already mise them?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

"Permits for the fall 2022 general-season turkey hunts will be available beginning Sept. 8, 2022. Visit wildlife.utah.gov/uplandgame in August to see purchase times and locations. Fifteen percent of Utah’s fall general-season turkey permits are reserved for youth (those who are 17 years old and younger by July 31, 2022). For more information on opportunities for youth, see the information box on page"


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Thursday. 1 permit per hunter this year. Hunt boundaries changed for most areas.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I’m surprised at how many of these sale, given it’s private property only


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Ray said:


> I’m surprised at how many of these sale, given it’s private property only


From what I’ve seen, lots of dudes conveniently don’t know they are private land only permits… I’ve also caught several guys doing the run of shame on public land, with a flipping dead turkey in one hand, a gun in the other and a look of “ah shizzz” on their face when they see a truck come around the corner 🤣

same story goes for the private land cow elk tags too…caught a guy last year hunting public on a “OTC cow elk tag” as he put it… but That’s another story for another day


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

MooseMeat said:


> From what I’ve seen, lots of dudes conveniently don’t know they are private land only permits… I’ve also caught several guys doing the run of shame on public land, with a flipping dead turkey in one hand, a gun in the other and a look of “ah shizzz” on their face when they see a truck come around the corner 🤣
> 
> same story goes for the private land cow elk tags too…caught a guy last year hunting public on a “OTC cow elk tag” as he put it… but That’s another story for another day


you should report those bastards, You might get a free tag out of it!


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Ray said:


> you should report those bastards, You might get a free tag out of it!


I’ve got a reported incident in the works… might be hunting archery big bulls again next year 😎 highly doubtful they’d give me a tag, but this one was worth reporting.

ive reported so many corn piles, feeders, trespassing, wrong unit/tag, and ‘other’ violations over the years. I never hear back on any of it. I know they got convictions out of at least a couple of them. Crickets when it comes to reward tags for me.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

MooseMeat said:


> I’ve got a reported incident in the works… might be hunting archery big bulls again next year 😎 highly doubtful they’d give me a tag, but this one was worth reporting.
> 
> ive reported so many corn piles, feeders, trespassing, wrong unit/tag, and ‘other’ violations over the years. I never hear back on any of it. I know they got convictions out of at least a couple of them. Crickets when it comes to reward tags for me.


licky devil. What unit?

I’ve heard similar stories from multiple people, they report incidents that result in charges being filed but never get a tag.

I wonder what it actually takes to get one


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Ray said:


> licky devil. What unit?
> 
> I’ve heard similar stories from multiple people, they report incidents that result in charges being filed but never get a tag.
> 
> I wonder what it actually takes to get one


Can’t discuss details…

i know it takes more than personally witnessing 3 big bulls and a lion being shot all within a matter of minutes, turning the guy in, stalling him until an officer can get there and handing them phoneskope videos and pics of the entire thing… apparently that wasn’t enough for a reward tag, so who knows 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

In years past (2020 and prior) these tags were not only for private property. That is a new development for 2022.

The first page of the upland proclamation says "fall turkey hunt changes" and specifies they will only be held on private land "this year".

Over the last few years you just had to be inside the specific boundaries. For example the area of enterprise had a boundary that basically surrounded the city and agriculture but it included a bunch of BLM.

Unfortunately though it is a private land only tag this year and they removed almost all of the areas in Southern utah.

I won't be buying the tag this year but I am glad they have been offering these hunts and they have served their intended purpose because at least in southern utah the turkey populations were out of control and seem to be back in check the last 2 years.


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

ns450f said:


> In years past (2020 and prior) these tags were not only for private property. That is a new development for 2022.
> 
> The first page of the upland proclamation says "fall turkey hunt changes" and specifies they will only be held on private land "this year".
> 
> ...


That is what I was going to say, when did it become private property? I hope they don't make that change for Spring.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

bthewilde said:


> That is what I was going to say, when did it become private property? I hope they don't make that change for Spring.


I thought the fall tags were always private property? I wonder if @MooseMeat would chime in, I am pretty sure he has cleaned up on the fall hunt for years.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The fall tags were just for the units, however most of the turkeys were on private where they were creating a problem. 

Now if it just going private property it is allowing the turkeys that are on public to survive while putting pressure on the private.

Here is what the Small Game book had in it for 2019

Fall 2019 general-season
hunts
This fall, you can obtain up to three
general-season turkey permits. There will be a
limited number of permits for four generalseason
turkey hunts in the following regions:
• Central Region
• Northern Region
• Southeastern Region
• Southern Region
Important: Only specified areas within
each of these regions will be open to hunting
during the fall. A permit allows you to hunt all
of the specified areas within a region. These
hunt areas are comprised of all or largely private
property. To see hunt boundary maps, visit
wildlife.utah.gov/huntplanner in August 2019.
Permits for the fall 2019 general-season
hunts will be sold at wildlife.utah.gov and from
license agents and Division offices. Permits will
go on sale at 8 a.m. MDT on Sept. 5, 2019 and
be available on a first-come, first-served basis.
Fifteen percent of Utah’s fall generalseason
turkey permits are reserved for young
hunters (those who are 17 years old and
younger by July 31, 2019). For more information
on opportunities for youth, see the
information box on page 15.
If you obtain one or more permits for any
of the fall hunts, you may harvest any turkey,
regardless of its sex. You do not need to harvest
a bearded turkey.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I just saw a guy on the dwr facebook page telling them that they needed to release pen raised turkeys to hunt like they do with pheasants. I about rolled my eyes to the bottom of my ball sack 🙄


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

TPrawitt91 said:


> I thought the fall tags were always private property? I wonder if @MooseMeat would chime in, I am pretty sure he has cleaned up on the fall hunt for years.


MOST of the hunts were private land, there was a few small areas where they allowed public land within the hunt area to target birds that were causing problems, but weren’t always found on private. This year they’ve eliminated all public land hunt areas, as well as cut down the hunt areas for a more surgical approach to target only the birds that they are really having problems with


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I just saw a guy on the dwr facebook page telling them that they needed to release pen raised turkeys to hunt like they do with pheasants. I about rolled my eyes to the bottom of my ball sack 🙄


Some of those comments are absolutely hilarious. The really scary thing is those people are out there, and they have a voice in these surveys the WB has been so hot on lately 😬


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

MooseMeat said:


> Some of those comments are absolutely hilarious. The really scary thing is those people are out there, and they have a voice in these surveys the WB has been so hot on lately 😬


Another comment was, "what's the point of having public land if we can't hunt on it?" I almost addressed this question, but then I remembered this dude would likely be way too dumb to understand before all my crayons were worn down to nubs. It is scary that there are lots of these people out there and they vote, drive on highways, and most unfortunate of all...they breed.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I love reading some of the post on the DWR's FB page when they post something like this. Most of the ones replying have no clue of what is going on. 

I even have to bite my tongue to keep from replying to them knowing that if I do a argument will soon follow.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Every FB post the dwr ever makes brings in the peanut gallery.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Another comment was, "what's the point of having public land if we can't hunt on it?" I almost addressed this question, but then I remembered this dude would likely be way too dumb to understand before all my crayons were worn down to nubs. It is scary that there are lots of these people out there and they vote, drive on highways, and most unfortunate of all...they breed.


I commented on that one… he quickly deleted his comment right after 😂 or he blocked me. I don’t know haha


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Critter said:


> I love reading some of the post on the DWR's FB page when they post something like this. Most of the ones replying have no clue of what is going on.
> 
> I even have to bite my tongue to keep from replying to them knowing that if I do a argument will soon follow.


Arguing is the entire point of Facebook. Using it for any other purpose is absolutely pointless


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

MooseMeat said:


> I commented on that one… he quickly deleted his comment right after 😂 or he blocked me. I don’t know haha


That comment is still up, so you must be blocked 🤣. I replied to the pen raised turkeys guy and I don't see his comment up anymore, so I must be blocked by him. I have seen a load of window licking comments from this guy over the years, so it may not be the first time I gave him chit lol.


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

I think it is cool to see how these hunts work as tools for conservation.

In prior years there were all kinds of areas open in Southern utah and there were to many turkeys. 

In Enterprise you would drive through in December and see 500 birds all over the place.

Now they are almost non existent in and immediatley around the enterprise area. Now the only area open to these tags in Southern Utah is Escalante.

Same thing in antimony, I met a guy who let me onto his field to shoot a turkey with my .22 in the fall of 2018.

He had no idea about these tags. I told him they were over the counter fall tags that he could buy to get rid of the 100+ turkeys on his property that he had been complaining about.

I went back the fall of 2019 and there was 5 guys waiting for first light with rim fires for the hunt. Needless to say everyone tagged out in about 5 minutes.

I think the land owner called everyone he knew and told them to buy a tag lol.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

colorcountrygunner said:


> That comment is still up, so you must be blocked 🤣. I replied to the pen raised turkeys guy and I don't see his comment up anymore, so I must be blocked by him. I have seen a load of window licking comments from this guy over the years, so it may not be the first time I gave him chit lol.


My comment “violated community standards” and earned me a 30 day time out, which now makes account #3 in FB jail at the same time. Go me! 😎


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

MooseMeat said:


> My comment “violated community standards” and earned me a 30 day time out, which now makes account #3 in FB jail at the same time. Go me! 😎


Lol tell us what you told him.


----------



## DreadedBowHunter (Sep 22, 2021)

Research a “Verderer” or a “Forester”. Game Wardens is just playing that ancient role now. Once you think it out you’ll see how there is nothing new under the sun. 🤔


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Lol tell us what you told him.


Remember how my arrow wraps wadded some panties on here last week? What I said to the Californian who plays with swords for fun would really ruffle some feathers on here. I haven’t been banned on this site in over 2 years. That’s my longest streak ever! I’d hate to ruin it now!


----------

